# How to get over 400 hp from audi 4.2l engine?



## jazzjim121 (Sep 25, 2012)

How to get over 400 hp from audi 4.2l engine? 
have an audi a8 4.2l v8, stock it is supposed to have just under 300 lb feet and hp. 
My goal is at least 400 hp. Would it be possible without fi


----------



## nonamejagga (Sep 29, 2012)

have an audi a8 4.2l v8, stock it is supposed to have just under 300 lb feet and hp.


----------



## sunnykk (Sep 20, 2012)

Locate quality used Audi engines at an affordable price with nationwide shipping on ... the fact that it could generate over 400 horsepower once modified further strengthened its position as the perfect rally engine.


----------



## angelisbell (Dec 14, 2012)

The only reason the B6/B7 is heavier is because they are physically bigger cars than the B5.
The B6/B7 S4 handles better because the 4.2 has an aluminum block which weighs less than the 2.7t which has an iron block, two turbos, and much more intake piping under the hood.


----------



## shonii (Mar 15, 2013)

hii 
welcome to dis forum site it will help u for furthr information of audi engine 
........... 
 Top Ten Classified Website


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

ok.....


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

There's a whole span of Audi's signature V8 with 4.2L capacity.
Which engine are we talking about? At least FSI would mark a significant change in engine chronology.

For what I know, Audi themselves ran the V8 (car model) in DTM with 420hp, and that is essentially two headers alike the early 80 competition and 80 Quattro STW cars. So yes it is possible.

How easy it is with the never FSI engines I can't tell you, but the V8 NA is a route few has taken here in Europe due access to 2.2T as alternative in most offerings where the old V8 was as well. Sorry.

Classic tuning parts should be available for the 1.8 16Vs, and you need the double.
Cams at 284 degrees etc, ITBs, pistons for weight/friction/compression, flow opt, probably exhaust manifolds etc may get you there...


----------



## lissaabostonn (Dec 10, 2013)

hi,
welcome to this forum site.
The B6/B7 S4 handles better because the 4.2 has an aluminum block which weighs less than the 2.7t which has an iron block, two turbos, and much more intake piping under the hood. 
http://www.ezdia.com/epad/2013-mercedes-benz-sl-class-price-reviews/7980/]2013 mercedes benz sl-class[/url]


----------



## lissaabostonn (Dec 10, 2013)

hi,
The B6/B7 S4 handles better because the 4.2 has an aluminum block which weighs less than the 2.7t which has an iron block, two turbos, and much more intake piping under the hood. 
2013 mercedes benz sl-class


----------



## rocksmith00 (Dec 13, 2013)

ask the audi sports division they get 550-600 out of the sports versions.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Original poster states as follows:


jazzjim121 said:


> have an audi a8 4.2l v8, stock it is supposed to have just under 300 lb feet and hp.


From this, I take it he or she is interesting in takin this engine to further heights in performance. Hence, newer alloy engines aren't the first I'd come to think off.
When Schmidt Motorsport ran the V8 DTM cars, they took out 420hp from the 3.6L version, later approaching 460hp - so yes, there are possibilities in taking the 4.2 there.


----------



## morrismike (Dec 22, 2013)

You could always buy a 03 RS6 when chipped will be over 500 hp. I eat Corvettes for lunch.


----------



## rocksmith00 (Dec 13, 2013)

There are several factors you should consider here at present your insurance is what you pay, however modify the power output and the insurance will increase by such an amount you might not be able to afford the insurance so check with the insurance company. 
if you modify the engine and don't tell them if or should i say when you have an accident they will send and investigator to look at the car and notice a modified engine then your insurance becomes null and void. so they inform the police and it becomes a traffic offense.


----------



## Allenriddoch (Oct 29, 2013)

You can get a quality product from any online car parts dealer, or get it repaired from any professional.


----------

